
Wavetorch: Solving and backproping through the wave equation - iwill
https://github.com/fancompute/wavetorch
======
iwill
This package is the engine for the results of a paper that we just posted to
arxiv ([https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.12831](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.12831)).

